# Made a vise stop for my mill table



## finsruskw (Jan 20, 2020)

Probably way overkill and overly complicated but is gave me some face time with the mill.
Photos should be self explanatory, I hope!
Using it already to size up pieces for a burr puzzle inspired by another forum member.
Got 6 of them done and they are within 
001" overall. I thought that was close enough for government work like we used to say in the Army COE!! 

Made the top nut w/two sized threads for 1/4" and 5/16" pins.
Should be adjustable enough to center most anything that will fit in the vise. (I thought that was important) but I don't know why, just felt like doing it. 

Drilled the holes using an end mill. first time for that as well. Was really surprised how fast they sliced through that thick metal, using plenty of lube of course.
Had a heck of a time getting things centered using the dials what with figuring in the backlash etc. what a PITA! You guys that have been doing this all these years w/o a DRO have my respect for sure! BTW, a new DRO PRO EL400 is leaning against the wall in my shop still in the box!!


----------



## Chewy (Jan 20, 2020)

Love it!  I would just just tee nut and stud to clamp to table.  Is that what the holes are for?


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah,  that was the original plan but the one I drilled first in the center turned out to be in the wrong place for something as narrow as what I was working with.

So I drilled the two on the outside, but they would not line up either so I moved the vise to the next slot and still had then same issue.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 21, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Had a heck of a time getting things centered using the dials what with figuring in the backlash etc. what a PITA! You guys that have been doing this all these years w/o a DRO have my respect for sure



Dial indicator mounted to the head (the Bridgeport has a dedicated hole for an indicator stem, or you can stick a Noga on there), with the indicator horizontal and the plunger against the work. Shars has a cheap $30 indicator with 2" of travel which works pretty well.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 21, 2020)

Well done.
Its on my list to do.


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 21, 2020)

That's good work there. I tried something similar sometime back - don't use it often, but it's nice to have when needed. Mine is nothing fancy.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm going to build the one like *brasssmanget *is showing since I already collected the material*.  *Question.  Can you take an endmill and elongate the holes to make it work?


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 21, 2020)

Brasss….
I had thought of that but my vise has no holes and I didn't want to drill any in it.

BTW, I am on my way later this afternoon to pick up a really nice Kurt D675.
I sure hope it is as nice as the pictures look.]
The seller was kind enough to meet me en-route and saved me about 70 miles.

Anything I should be looking for specifically when I first lay eyes on it??
Film at eleven!


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 21, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Yeah,  that was the original plan but the one I drilled first in the center turned out to be in the wrong place for something as narrow as what I was working with.
> 
> So I drilled the two on the outside, but they would not line up either so I moved the vise to the next slot and still had then same issue.


I was told my an experienced tool and die maker that the sign of a good machinist is how well they can hide their mistakes.  Everybody makes them, great job on the recovery and stop.

Bruce


----------

